# The Hook (back to naturals)



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello folks,

Back to naturals is actually my break from painfull sanding of aluminium and antler...

This one is made for looped tubes.

Made of: apple natural fork, homemade black jeans micarta, homemade red&white cloth micarta (failed attempt) and brass pins.

It fits excellent in left hand for side shooting.





























































































This is last one for this month.

Thanks for taking a look!

Cheers,

E.G.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL natural!!!!!

From a very simple fork, you've made a GREAT piece of craftsmanship!!

The fork tips are perfectly combined with the natural part of the slingshot.

And AWESOME presentation too!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

The micarta tips make it look super classy! You are on a roll E.G.!

Florida Forks


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic !!!!


----------



## samurai1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Inspiring piece of work! I very much like this one. Just cannot take my eyes off the homemade micarta hybrid fork tips. Superb piece of creative craftsmanship and excellent placement of the tube slots for side shooting.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Quercusuber said:


> BEAUTIFUL natural!!!!!
> 
> From a very simple fork, you've made a GREAT piece of craftsmanship!!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot master Q 

Yes, they are great combo.



alfshooter said:


> :wub: :wub:


  



Arnisador78 said:


> The micarta tips make it look super classy! You are on a roll E.G.!
> 
> Florida Forks


Yeah  Thanks buddy 



slingshotnew said:


> Fantastic !!!!


Thank you my friend 



samurai1 said:


> Inspiring piece of work! I very much like this one. Just cannot take my eyes off the homemade micarta hybrid fork tips. Superb piece of creative craftsmanship and excellent placement of the tube slots for side shooting.


Thank you very much for kind words  Glad you like it


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That is a beautiful little fork, as we've come to expect from you. Great job!!!


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Beautiful natural, I like that combination !


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That is a beautiful little fork, as we've come to expect from you. Great job!!!


Thanks 



Rrqwe said:


> Beautiful natural, I like that combination !


Glad you like it


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

One classy natty alright...way cool! I wouldn't say the white/red micarta failed at all, looks pretty good to me anyway. Very neatly burnt in maker's mark...how'd you do that?


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> One classy natty alright...way cool! I wouldn't say the white/red micarta failed at all, looks pretty good to me anyway. Very neatly burnt in maker's mark...how'd you do that?


Thank you Chuck 

I say failed, because this material is from old T-shirts, which is 100% cotton is stretch too much when is soaked in epoxy so colors are not how I would want...

For maker's mark I use simpliest way to do it  Some paperclips, 6mm beech dowel and Dremel Versa Tip for heat it up.

It's not the best, but I like it, it's cheap and super easy to make and least for about 10 shooters, then I make only another tips


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Absolutely stunning!!!! Would love to have that one!!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Vly62 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!! Would love to have that one!!


Thank you 

You can have it, just shoot me PM


----------



## Larry Bass (May 14, 2016)

Wow! How Cool is that? Top quality craftsmanship and artistry right there and I love how it fits your hand. You be shooter maker master dude to me sir. Shoot straight now, hear.  lb


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Larry Bass said:


> Wow! How Cool is that? Top quality craftsmanship and artistry right there and I love how it fits your hand. You be shooter maker master dude to me sir. Shoot straight now, hear.  lb


Thank you sir for such a nice words


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

EG, that is SENSATIONAL! Really great mix of a natural and synthetics.

One of my favourites mate.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Wildwood said:


> EG, that is SENSATIONAL! Really great mix of a natural and synthetics.
> 
> One of my favourites mate.


Glad you like it, Thanks mate


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Heck yeah..


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> Heck yeah..


Thanks mate


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

OMG, what a beautiful piece of really fine woodworking. Top notch sir.  lb


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Larry Bourgeois said:


> OMG, what a beautiful piece of really fine woodworking. Top notch sir.  lb


Thanks a lot, Larry


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Great work! Love it


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

ggustafsson said:


> Great work! Love it


Thank you very much


----------

